# Who Do You Believe Darko or ESPN



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

Pavel Podkolzin
At 7-foot-4, 300 pounds, he'd be the biggest guy in the NBA 
(height and weight) since Shaquille O'Neal. He's just huge. His best attribute is his athleticism for someone that size. He's not a lumbering center by any means. He runs the floor well, has a pretty good handle and can really shoot the ball. He's very smart. He learned to speak English and Italian fluently in just under 18 months.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/d03/tracker/player?playerId=18544

Or Darko
and he reserves his harshest judgment for Pavel Podkolzin, whom he played against last year.

"Pavel can't even walk," he says with a grin. "So how can he play in the NBA."

Keep in mind he played Pave LAST YEAR. remember he wasn't even a prospect last year and only 7-1 and uncorrdnatied but he has made drastic impovement.


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

And the other link?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I believe Darko. I remember when Chad Ford interviewed Pavel, and he's already got very troubling foot injuries.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I like Darko


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Darkos comment was pretty ignorant


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Pavel Huge Upside second only to Lebron, Melo,Darko*

Pavel Podkolzin
CENTER | (7-4, 300) | RUSSIA

Notes: At 7-foot-4, 300 pounds, he'd be the biggest guy in the NBA (height and weight) since Shaquille O'Neal. He's just huge. His best attribute is his athleticism for someone that size. He's not a lumbering center by any means. He runs the floor well, has a pretty good handle and can really shoot the ball. He's very smart. He learned to speak English and Italian fluently in just under 18 months.

Positives: He's very, very raw. He doesn't know how to take advantage of his size in the post and spends too much time on the perimeter. The kid thinks he's a 6-foot-4 two guard, not a 7-foot-4 center. It will be a while before he figures out how to play in the post.

Negatives: He's going to be the toughest kid in the draft to get an accurate read on. It will probably take three years for him to be a contributor in the NBA. Major buyout issues with his team (right now they're asking for a boat load of cash) may also sink his chances at getting drafted early in the first round. But at the end of the day, don't be shocked if a team takes the chance on him in the late lottery. His upside is second only to LeBron, Darko and Carmelo.


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Pavel Huge Upside second only to Lebron, Melo,Darko*

That's all fine and dandy, but i was asking to a link where you got Darko's statement from.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> I believe Darko. I remember when Chad Ford interviewed Pavel, and he's already got very troubling foot injuries.


Well, Pavel had only a light and simple foot injure 2 months ago, but nothing of serious.

Now he's healty and he plays still few time,because he's still quite young, but his few minutes are often precious ( in a game few months ago 10 rebounds in 16 minutes ! ).

Gretz


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*It's Insider*

http://insider.espn.go.com/insider/story?id=1558068


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Who is that Guy Dunking ItalianBBlover*

?


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Darko seems to be bigheaded.....


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Who is that Guy Dunking ItalianBBlover*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> ?


The guy of the .gif animation in my signature ? he's Shaun Stonerook , a player of Cantù in the italia A1 league.
His dunks are always a show and he shoots from 3 very well too.
Surely one of the most spectacular player of the italian league :yes: 

Shaun born 28 years ago in Ohio, but in june he will become italian by marriage.
He's famous for his hair too :grinning: 
























Gretz


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

All reports or so conflicting i wont believe what any scouts (or players) until i actually see all these guys.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*ItalianBBlover*

Do u have any pics of Pavel in a game or even a pic of him dunking which i have yet to be seen with those foot injurys lol


----------



## Marforp (May 17, 2003)

*shrug* Darko is evaluating talent on the NOW. ESPN and others are evaluating talent on the potential.

Darko is going to start next year in the NBA and play well. Pavel will sit on the end of the bench and continue to develop his game. "IF" everything goes great for Pavel in 3-4 years Darko will be very glad that he's a SF/PF and doesn't have to guard the centers. By that time though Darko may have a max or near max contract and averaging 18+-/9+-.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: ItalianBBlover*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> Do u have any pics of Pavel in a game or even a pic of him dunking which i have yet to be seen with those foot injurys lol


till now I've few pics of him


























I will have more pics on the next days

Grettings


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I agree with the remarks about Darko's comments being ignorant and him sounding bigheaded. I haven't seen him enuff to be able to judge but so far I definately ain't too high on him.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

darko will find in this country when you say something to the media it will probably end up in print.i am sure he wouldnt want to say anything negative about a kid trying to make a future for hiimself,the scouts will do a good job of that.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Darko has played against those players so he has a sense of how they are. Also isn't Pavol injured right now? and didn't Russian teams give up on this guy? Pavol is probably mobile as those sites claim but remember most of them are probably regarding his mobility to his size. I hope he isn't a Muresan clone though. I can't watch another "WALL".


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Don't you think Darko is being sarcastic ? probably his grin after he said "Pavel can't even move" shows that he's being sarcastic.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

His gf, or sister there looks pretty hot.

-Petey


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> His gf, or sister there looks pretty hot.
> 
> -Petey


*lol* , no she's a reporter of a TV's entertainment program :grinning:


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> Don't you think Darko is being sarcastic ? probably his grin after he said "Pavel can't even move" shows that he's being sarcastic.


I think there is some truth is his statement however but he was being sarcastic.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> *lol* , no she's a reporter of a TV's entertainment program :grinning:


I see, if this guy has a gimpy foot, I think pictures of her would be more entertaining.

-Petey


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: ItalianBBlover*



> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!


She's liking that WAY too much! 
:laugh:


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I see, if this guy has a gimpy foot, I think pictures of her would be more entertaining.
> ...


lmfao


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Wow Darko is a bigger idiot than I thought he was...

When exactly did Milicic play against Podkolzin, Schortsianitis and all those other players?
He probably played against them 2 years ago at some junior level competition. Well guess what Darko, players grow, improve their skills, if you think you're the only person to whom such things happen what can I say.

And as my friend suspect would say, Darko was probably milking cows a few months ago in his small town and now all of a sudden he dyes his hair, listens to 50 Cent and thinks he's cool.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

This Pavel dude is really making me skeptical. I dont know who or what to believe. All I hope is some team doesn't waste a top 20 pick on him.


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

Look, guys, take all this with a grain of salt, all of his interviews are done through a interpretor, and just pulled out of the article like this could be seriously out of context. From all the articles i read about Darko (both american and serbian media) i never got an impression he was a jerk or had a huge ego, infact quite the opposite. Now if he did say that and meant it to sound the way it does i will clasify him as a jerk in heartbeat.

Btw, the "milking cows" comment isn't any better than what he said, either.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

hehe I know, but I really don't like arrogant athletes that don't respect their opponents.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "Is LeBron really that good?" he asks. He's never actually seen LeBron James play. Serbia gets NBA games and the NCAA Final Four, but LeBron's high school games are out of the question.
> 
> "I like Carmelo Anthony," he says. "He's very smooth, and he can light it up."
> 
> ...


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Did anyone think that maybe, just maybe, Darko was making a joke? Pavel had a foot injury. Darko said he couldn't walk so wasn't any good. Maybe he was just making a joke based on Pavel's injury.


----------



## Johnson12 (Feb 12, 2003)

*Stonerook*

italianBBlover....those pics of stoney were awesome....I haven't seen him forever. How do you know him? Shaun played for my current school....Ohio University. He is a good guy and i am glad to hear he is still doing well with himself.(and back in his OU days he had a little less hair...i wish he woulda tried to pull that off here:laugh: )


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Stonerook*



> Originally posted by <b>Johnson12</b>!
> italianBBlover....those pics of stoney were awesome....I haven't seen him forever. How do you know him? Shaun played for my current school....Ohio University. He is a good guy and i am glad to hear he is still doing well with himself.(and back in his OU days he had a little less hair...i wish he woulda tried to pull that off here:laugh: )


Shaun is one of the most important player of his Team, Oregon Scientific Cantù; a squad of a small city near Milan.

Shaun is famous above all for his hair, his magic dunks and his power on the court :grinning: 

Gretz


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I applaud Darko. He is calling it just like it is.

Everyone of my european friends that has seen Pietrus thinks he is overrated.


----------



## Van_Hamme (May 26, 2003)

*Podkolzin*

well im more inclined to agree with Darko as Pavel wasnt even good enough to get in to the russian U18 side in 2002 and most of the sites that i read on this guy sate that he has a foot problem.


----------

